# Crosby Lexington TC A/P saddle - any opinions?



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

My first saddle was a Collegiate AP saddle. It was about 5 years old when I got it and the only reason I got it was because I needed a CC saddle because I started jumping more. It was very comfortable and well made.


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

countercanter said:


> My first saddle was a Collegiate AP saddle. It was about 5 years old when I got it and the only reason I got it was because I needed a CC saddle because I started jumping more. It was very comfortable and well made.


Great to know, because that's what I bought, and its on its way to me...


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

The only reason I got RID of it...that's what that was supposed to read haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

